# Beaver Elk Muzzle Loader



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Have any of you guys hunted on the Beaver I drew this Limited Entry tag just wanted any advice on where to maybe do some scouting? Thanks


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Its a good hunt. Alot of the elk weve seen have been down lower on the mountain towards the cabins/Kents lake area. But it has been different every year. Ive been putting in for that tag for a while now with no luck. How many points did you draw with?


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

The sulphur dell area or south creek are two areas worth looking into. I've spent a lot of time up big johns and bullion area and never seen a whole lot of big bulls. You can find some small ones up there tho.


----------

